# Iranians Yearn For Freedom



## Doc7505

*Iranians Yearn For Freedom *
*dailycaller.com*/2018/08/03/*iranians-yearn-for-freedom*
Aug 03, 2018 · Iran’s Islamic Revolution of 1979 was a religious coup that occurred without the will or consent of the people. While a majority of the country’s population is Muslim by faith, Iranians have always been progressive and leaning towards liberty, and their religion in no way incites them towards a theocratic society.


~~~~~~
It will not be good when the Imams Fall.  Iranians "yearn" to throw out the current batch of murderous thieves. For any revolt to succeed in Iran, the military must side with the people. Then the Ayatollah and his followers will removed permanently. 
Obama could have helped during the revolt in 2012. Perhaps Neda's murder will not have gone in vain.


----------



## Rambunctious

The people of Iran recognize that Trump is not like the weakling Obama.....Trump will stand by them in their efforts to expel the Mullahs....free Iran....


----------



## frigidweirdo

Doc7505 said:


> *Iranians Yearn For Freedom *
> *dailycaller.com*/2018/08/03/*iranians-yearn-for-freedom*
> Aug 03, 2018 · Iran’s Islamic Revolution of 1979 was a religious coup that occurred without the will or consent of the people. While a majority of the country’s population is Muslim by faith, Iranians have always been progressive and leaning towards liberty, and their religion in no way incites them towards a theocratic society.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> It will not be good when the Imams Fall.  Iranians "yearn" to throw out the current batch of murderous thieves. For any revolt to succeed in Iran, the military must side with the people. Then the Ayatollah and his followers will removed permanently.
> Obama could have helped during the revolt in 2012. Perhaps Neda's murder will not have gone in vain.



In every system there will be people who yearn for something else.

I do notice that this is about Iran and not Saudi Arabia. Why is it always about Iraq? 

Could it be that the press is working in conjunction with the government?

So, this is biased news.


----------



## cnm

That's a mistake on their part. As soon as they get it the CIA will engineer another coup to take it away, like last time.


----------



## cnm

frigidweirdo said:


> So, this is biased news.


Well it is the Daily Caller. 

Designed for Deplorables.


----------



## frigidweirdo

cnm said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is biased news.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is the Daily Caller.
> 
> Designed for Deplorables.
Click to expand...


Well, biased news comes from everywhere. It's almost impossible not to be biased.


----------



## there4eyeM

The 'West' has every reason to be on good terms with the people and culture of Iran. Conflict with it benefits very few. Our responsibility in contributing to the situation there needs to be confronted and a new approach, directly to the Iranian people, needs to be taken.


----------



## cnm

there4eyeM said:


> [...] a new approach, directly to the Iranian people, needs to be taken.


It certainly does not. How many more uprisings do you want to foment for nebulous reasons and gains?


----------



## frigidweirdo

cnm said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] a new approach, directly to the Iranian people, needs to be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly does not. How many more uprisings do you want to foment for nebulous reasons and gains?
Click to expand...


What's the difference between the Iranians and Saudis?


----------



## cnm

frigidweirdo said:


> What's the difference between the Iranians and Saudis?


In what way?


----------



## cnm

Politically? Saudis haven't been overthrown by a direct CIA engineered coup.


----------



## frigidweirdo

cnm said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between the Iranians and Saudis?
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
Click to expand...


In the way that Iran is bad and evil and Saudi Arabia is nice and good.


----------



## Sunni Man

The people of Iran wish that America would quit doing Israel's bidding and just leave them alone.   ...


----------



## cnm

frigidweirdo said:


> In the way that Iran is bad and evil and Saudi Arabia is nice and good.


Ah. The Persians are more civilised.


----------



## frigidweirdo

cnm said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the way that Iran is bad and evil and Saudi Arabia is nice and good.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. The Persians are more civilised.
Click to expand...


Well, maybe not. They're not necessarily better than the Saudis, but not worse.

So why are the Iranians vilified at every opportunity but not the Saudis?


----------



## Penelope

frigidweirdo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the way that Iran is bad and evil and Saudi Arabia is nice and good.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. The Persians are more civilised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not. They're not necessarily better than the Saudis, but not worse.
> 
> So why are the Iranians vilified at every opportunity but not the Saudis?
Click to expand...


The maj of Iranians are Shia and Saudi Arabia is Sunni, and Sunnis are 85 to 90 % Muslims.

The MEK did  the 79 revolution and now its headed by a female and Bolton and Giuliano both have spoken at their conventions.  The Mek was taken off of the terrorists list in about 2014 and now they want to do a coup and our government is obliging them.

Iranians are more progressive.  Saudi Arabia and Israel fight Iran due to jealousy and they helped Hezbollah get started and even supply them weapons.  Everyone needs a ally, even Iran.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Penelope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the way that Iran is bad and evil and Saudi Arabia is nice and good.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. The Persians are more civilised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not. They're not necessarily better than the Saudis, but not worse.
> 
> So why are the Iranians vilified at every opportunity but not the Saudis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The maj of Iranians are Shia and Saudi Arabia is Sunni, and Sunnis are 85 to 90 % Muslims.
> 
> The MEK did  the 79 revolution and now its headed by a female and Bolton and Giuliano both have spoken at their conventions.  The Mek was taken off of the terrorists list in about 2014 and now they want to do a coup and our government is obliging them.
> 
> Iranians are more progressive.  Saudi Arabia and Israel fight Iran due to jealousy and they helped Hezbollah get started and even supply them weapons.  Everyone needs a ally, even Iran.
Click to expand...


And Shia and Sunni don't make much difference at all. But this is exactly why one is vilified and the other not. Because the Saudis are different, they hate the Iranians, and so fight them, and want the Americans to fight them too. So they shut up about Israel to get the Americans on their side. 

Then the media acts like it's all different, but it's not.


----------



## fncceo

Doc7505 said:


> *Iranians Yearn For Freedom*



The freedom to come to America and get a reality TV show.


----------



## cnm

frigidweirdo said:


> And Shia and Sunni don't make much difference at all. But this is exactly why one is vilified and the other not. Because the Saudis are different, they hate the Iranians, and so fight them, and want the Americans to fight them too. So they shut up about Israel to get the Americans on their side.
> 
> Then the media acts like it's all different, but it's not.


I get the impression you do not believe the Saudi, Israel, US axis is of long standing.


----------



## irosie91

a little warning for the isolates.    In reference to the 
SHIITE/SUNNI  divide----the current islamo Nazi
party line is-----SUCH A DIVIDE DOES NOT EXIST---
 it is a   COLONIALIST-ZIONIST PLOT


----------



## dani67

Doc7505 said:


> *Iranians Yearn For Freedom *
> *dailycaller.com*/2018/08/03/*iranians-yearn-for-freedom*
> Aug 03, 2018 · Iran’s Islamic Revolution of 1979 was a religious coup that occurred without the will or consent of the people. While a majority of the country’s population is Muslim by faith, Iranians have always been progressive and leaning towards liberty, and their religion in no way incites them towards a theocratic society.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> It will not be good when the Imams Fall.  Iranians "yearn" to throw out the current batch of murderous thieves. For any revolt to succeed in Iran, the military must side with the people. Then the Ayatollah and his followers will removed permanently.
> Obama could have helped during the revolt in 2012. Perhaps Neda's murder will not have gone in vain.


iranian young generation  are  pussy now.
something like syria or  arab spring or  1978 revolution will never happen in iran.
im iranian boy  and nobody know it more than me


----------



## dani67

fncceo said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iranians Yearn For Freedom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The freedom to come to America and get a reality TV show.
Click to expand...

*Tehrangeles: How Iranians made part of LA their own*
*How part of LA became 'Tehrangeles'*
*Tehrangeles - Wikipedia*


----------



## dani67

iran economy and market  is very bad after new trump  sanctions. 

everything is expensive.even i cant  change my iphone or buy new video game.
all people  are  angry. rich/middle class/poor/liberal/religious/conservative.
when you are in bus . you can listen people say blah blah  against economy  and government. but they do nothing.just blah blah


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> a little warning for the isolates.    In reference to the
> SHIITE/SUNNI  divide----the current islamo Nazi
> party line is-----SUCH A DIVIDE DOES NOT EXIST---
> it is a   COLONIALIST-ZIONIST PLOT


hey jew. im hungry and its your fault. you did it finally


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a little warning for the isolates.    In reference to the
> SHIITE/SUNNI  divide----the current islamo Nazi
> party line is-----SUCH A DIVIDE DOES NOT EXIST---
> it is a   COLONIALIST-ZIONIST PLOT
> 
> 
> 
> hey jew. im hungry and its your fault. you did it finally
Click to expand...


_HAMDULLAH_


----------



## frigidweirdo

cnm said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Shia and Sunni don't make much difference at all. But this is exactly why one is vilified and the other not. Because the Saudis are different, they hate the Iranians, and so fight them, and want the Americans to fight them too. So they shut up about Israel to get the Americans on their side.
> 
> Then the media acts like it's all different, but it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the impression you do not believe the Saudi, Israel, US axis is of long standing.
Click to expand...


Time has nothing to do with it.

The Saudis are always going behind the US's back. 
The Israelis are always going behind the US's back.

The Saudis hate the Israelis and the Israelis hate the Saudis.


----------



## irosie91

frigidweirdo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Shia and Sunni don't make much difference at all. But this is exactly why one is vilified and the other not. Because the Saudis are different, they hate the Iranians, and so fight them, and want the Americans to fight them too. So they shut up about Israel to get the Americans on their side.
> 
> Then the media acts like it's all different, but it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the impression you do not believe the Saudi, Israel, US axis is of long standing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time has nothing to do with it.
> 
> The Saudis are always going behind the US's back.
> The Israelis are always going behind the US's back.
> 
> The Saudis hate the Israelis and the Israelis hate the Saudis.
Click to expand...


Frigid.... have you ever spoken to an Israeli or a Saudi
about this issue?


----------



## Mindful

Is a Plan B possible? No one knows for sure.


What is certain, however, is that the possibility should be discussed. This is what we propose to do in this session with a paper aimed at opening the discussion on how to nudge, help or even force Iran out of the schizophrenic trap that its current ruling elite, or history if you prefer, have set for it -- a way out that points to Iran absorbing its revolutionary experience to re-become a nation-state with the needs, aspirations, hopes, fears, and patterns of behavior of nation-states.

Iran: Toward a Plan B


----------



## Sunni Man

Mindful said:


> This is what we propose to do in this session with a paper aimed at opening the discussion on how to nudge, help or even force Iran out of the schizophrenic trap that its current ruling elite, or history if you prefer, have set for it -- a way out that points to Iran absorbing its revolutionary experience to re-become a nation-state with the needs, aspirations, hopes, fears, and patterns of behavior of nation-states.


Israel, not Iran, is the schizophrenic terrorist state that needs reforming and its ruling leadership jailed for crimes against humanity.  ...


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we propose to do in this session with a paper aimed at opening the discussion on how to nudge, help or even force Iran out of the schizophrenic trap that its current ruling elite, or history if you prefer, have set for it -- a way out that points to Iran absorbing its revolutionary experience to re-become a nation-state with the needs, aspirations, hopes, fears, and patterns of behavior of nation-states.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, not Iran, is the schizophrenic terrorist state that needs reforming and its ruling leadership jailed for crimes against humanity.  ...
Click to expand...


Go to the I/P if you want to rant.


----------



## Penelope

Doc7505 said:


> *Iranians Yearn For Freedom *
> *dailycaller.com*/2018/08/03/*iranians-yearn-for-freedom*
> Aug 03, 2018 · Iran’s Islamic Revolution of 1979 was a religious coup that occurred without the will or consent of the people. While a majority of the country’s population is Muslim by faith, Iranians have always been progressive and leaning towards liberty, and their religion in no way incites them towards a theocratic society.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> It will not be good when the Imams Fall.  Iranians "yearn" to throw out the current batch of murderous thieves. For any revolt to succeed in Iran, the military must side with the people. Then the Ayatollah and his followers will removed permanently.
> Obama could have helped during the revolt in 2012. Perhaps Neda's murder will not have gone in vain.



Is this from the MEK. Those who done the revolution.   I'm sure Israel would like nothing better to overthrow the Iranians as well as Saudi Arabia, we need to stay the heck out of it.


----------



## Mindful

Penelope said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iranians Yearn For Freedom *
> *dailycaller.com*/2018/08/03/*iranians-yearn-for-freedom*
> Aug 03, 2018 · Iran’s Islamic Revolution of 1979 was a religious coup that occurred without the will or consent of the people. While a majority of the country’s population is Muslim by faith, Iranians have always been progressive and leaning towards liberty, and their religion in no way incites them towards a theocratic society.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> It will not be good when the Imams Fall.  Iranians "yearn" to throw out the current batch of murderous thieves. For any revolt to succeed in Iran, the military must side with the people. Then the Ayatollah and his followers will removed permanently.
> Obama could have helped during the revolt in 2012. Perhaps Neda's murder will not have gone in vain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this from the MEK. Those who done the revolution.   I'm sure Israel would like nothing better to overthrow the Iranians as well as Saudi Arabia, we need to stay the heck out of it.
Click to expand...



Off topic.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mindful said:


> Go to the I/P if you want to rant.


Stating a fact isn't a rant.  ...


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the I/P if you want to rant.
> 
> 
> 
> Stating a fact isn't a rant.  ...
Click to expand...


I think you got lost.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mindful said:


> Off topic.


Congratulations!!

I didn't know they had made you a moderator.  ...


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> I didn't know they had made you a moderator.  ...
Click to expand...


Nice try.

I'm not going to talk about Israel on this thread. You can if you want to.

I shan't participate.

I'm focusing on Iran.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mindful said:


> I'm not going to talk about Israel on this thread. You can if you want to.
> I shan't participate. I'm focusing on Iran.


Pot refuses to discuss the kettle.  ....


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to talk about Israel on this thread. You can if you want to.
> I shan't participate. I'm focusing on Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot refuses to discuss the kettle.  ....
Click to expand...


How many times do I have  to tell you? I'm not playing.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mindful said:


> How many times do I have to tell you? I'm not playing.


I was hoping that you'd use the word "shan't" again in a sentence.

I found it to be quite amusing.  ...


----------

